# Ohios Early Migratory Bird Season Dates Approved



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

News Release FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
July 28, 2005

OHIOS EARLY MIGRATORY BIRD SEASON DATES APPROVED 

COLUMBUS, OH - The Ohio Wildlife Council has approved the states early migratory bird hunting seasons for this fall, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

September 1 will kick off the states hunting seasons with the opening of dove, Canada goose and rail, moorhen and snipe. Squirrel hunting season also starts that day.

Ohios dove hunting season runs September 1 through October 16 and November 13 through November 26, with a daily limit of 15 birds and possession limit of 30 birds.

Controlled dove hunts will be available on Fallsville, Spring Valley, Rush Run, Bott, and Indian Creek state wildlife areas September 1-3 from noon to sunset. Information on these controlled hunts is available by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE (800-945-3543).

Canada geese may be hunted statewide September 1-15 during the special early season, with a daily limit of three birds and possession limit of six birds after the first day. The daily bag limit is two Canada geese for birds taken in the Crane Creek/Ottawa, Mosquito Creek, and Killdeer Plains mandatory reporting zones. The Mercer goose-reporting zone will not be open during the early Canada goose season.

The early teal hunting season will be open September 3 and run through Sept 11 with a daily bag limit of four birds and possession limit of eight after the first day.

Waterfowl hunters must have a valid hunting license in addition to a state wetlands habitat stamp endorsement, a federal duck stamp, and a Harvest Information Program (HIP) certification. Everyone who intends to hunt migratory game birds must obtain a new Harvest Information Program certification.

Sora rails, Virginia rails, and moorhens may be hunted September 1 through November 9, with a daily limit of 25 rails and 15 moorhens. Hunting season for snipe will be September 1 through November 27 and December 5-23, with a daily bag limit of eight.

The woodcock-hunting season is open October 14 through November 27, with a daily bag limit of three birds and a possession limit of six birds.

Hunting hours during the seasons for rails, moorhens, snipe, woodcock, teal, doves, and Canada geese are sunrise to sunset. The only exceptions will be on wildlife areas that have special posted hunting times for dove hunting. The 2005 Migratory Game Bird Hunting Seasons brochure will be available by mid-August at license outlets, Division of Wildlife district offices or by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE.

-30-

For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com

For Further Information Contact:
Mark Hemming, ODNR Division of Wildlife (740) 589-9930
or 
Dave Risley, Division of Wildlife
(614) 265-6330
-or-
Jane Beathard, ODNR Media Relations
(614) 265-6860


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't believe they cut back on our # of geese per day. Not that it matters really in my case because I have trouble getting my limit in the early season. Hey wait, maybe this will actually HELP me get my LIMIT in a day ...lol.

I can't understand why we have to suffer such a short Dove Season also. I don't like the way it is split with only getting a short time in the 2nd split. Most of the birds in my area are long gone after the first 2 weeks of the opener and normally we don't get fresh birds in until later. Maybe one of these times they will get it right. I would much rather suffer a 12 bird limit and have a longer season than 15 birds and the shorter season. Anyone else with me on that one?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i know what your sayin on the doves. i live in the Mercer goose-reporting zone and we have more geese then you can shake a 10ga. at.I`m not sure why we aren`t going to have the early seaon.we do have a good population of teal so at least i`ll be able to get out and pound afew of them.since we were put in the north zone our second season has really sucked.most of the fields around here are in a lease and hunting on the lake is getting to be a major pain.I`m not even sure i`ll be hunting around Grand lake much. i think it`s time to find new ground.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

If you happened to get the Columbus Dispatch today you will find that they reduced the limit so the Canadian Indians could have more. That is a crock cause the geese that are here are not going to fly to Canada for a couple weeks. NTM why do we have to suffer for them? They are the one's that are gill netting inland lakes.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> why do we have to suffer for them?


 Was wondering how we are suffering with a posession limit of 6 birds? How many limits have 5 did you shoot last year?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

> Was wondering how we are suffering with a posession limit of 6 birds? How many limits have 5 did you shoot last year?


Well said! If I worried about how many limits I was getting then I am not enjoying the hunt...


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody know the reason for changing the goose limit??? I guess maybe the 'nuisance geese' aren't as plentiful down where the suits that make the laws live.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think anyone that has spent much time in the early season understands that we are not really putting any damage to the local geese. If you get a golf course or hunt a state park beach, after the first day or too they get wise and just move off to the city or a nearby field to hang out. If you hunt the "X" and limit out with a party of 5 hunters. The remaining 100 birds in the flock all head over to the farmers field that does not allow hunting. Everyone knows and drives past fields loaded with birds but the farmer does not allow you on there. He may have had a bad past encounter with hunters or someother reason, bottem line is your not gonna hunt it. IMO the only answer to the geese problem is educating and networking with these farmers that not all hunters are bad. Doesn't matter if the limit is 2 or 20, if a larger number of hunters can't get to the "x", the birds are not gonna get reduced. Once again just my $.02 worth.


----------

